# Help ....... Fast



## wacky (May 21, 2012)

I acquired some beautiful plants for a very generous person ...... the plants have so green algae ..... what can I safely clean the plants with that I can remove the algae ..... HELP I need to clean them today ..... Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

It depends on the plants/algae that you have. Personally I brush Excel on leaves with success, but only on certain plants. It can melt more delicate leaves. On those plants (if a blackout doesn't do it), I just remove the affected leaves.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Some people do a 19:1 bleach dip for 30 seconds. The thicker the leaf the sturdier the plant. With really thin leafed plant you have to be careful. Make sue if you bleach dip that you prime dip after. Don't out any back in your tank until you spell NO bleach.


----------



## Vestanl (Jul 5, 2012)

When we have a green tank,we used a inside filter whit UV inside.
The killid the green alge.
Also very good filtering,and leaning the upper lage in filter.
1 day,its gone.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

i know the thread is a few days old but just for future reference to the op...you could use h2o2..a bit safer than excel/metricide


----------

